# Connecticut cruze friends..



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Just West of Connecticut river on Mass border, can drive other places


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Let's get all together.. Where are my CT friends??


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Im from Rocky Hill. I commute down Rte 9 and 95 to Groton every day. Down for a meetup.


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm in Sherman, NW CT, liking the Cruze so far, only had it 2 weeks.


----------



## CHUCKmfnNORRIS (Jun 29, 2014)

Im in fairfield just off exit 23 on i95. Havnt had it for 24 hours. Im down for a meat. 


When i had my subaru i went to the wicked big meat and it was great. Do they have anything like that in new england?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not really in New England...they do have it in Lordstown every year though. It gets pretty massive.


----------



## CHUCKmfnNORRIS (Jun 29, 2014)

where is lordstown?




what we should do is find an "equal" area that we can all meat up every few months, have things like help installing parts and doing maintenance other than oil changes/fluid changes. i could talk to my boss and see if he would let us use our parking lot and tools to do the work. we have a full compressed air system, pneumatic tools, and a vast array of other useful tools.

the shop is located in orange ct, just off exit 41 of i95


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

CHUCKmfnNORRIS said:


> where is lordstown?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right next to me..!! Nice.. We should arrange a mini meet soon.. 

I'm in new haven and working in killingworth every day. 

You must know my uncles place. Chips family restaurant.. Lol..


----------



## Kidpanda718 (Sep 18, 2020)

cdb09007 said:


> Im from Rocky Hill. I commute down Rte 9 and 95 to Groton every day. Down for a meetup.


I’m in the Groton New London area I know this post is old


----------



## Kidpanda718 (Sep 18, 2020)

SportBilly said:


> Where are my CT friends out there??
> 
> New Haven area here...
> 
> ...


Meet in new London?


----------

